
How to get in to Y Combinator [Interview with Interviewstreet] - jjude
http://www.pluggd.in/how-to-get-into-ycombinator-297/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pluggd+%28pluGGd.in%29
======
avlesh-singh
Wow, that's a nice first post to launch PluggdIn TV. Congratulations team.
IMO, apart from interviews etc, product showcases on the TV product might be a
good idea too.

